# What does a Poodle look like



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

If you let its hair grow until its about 4-6 inches long? I have seen a website where it shows poodles that look all shaggy like a Doodle. I really like this look but all the poodles I have seen have had VERY curly hair. My son's Poodle cross just has wavy hair and I like that look. I am wondering if the people on the Poodle site just brushed the hair for the photo and half an hour later it would be all curly again.

They were saying that if you like the look of a shaggy Doodle - you can get a Poodle and just let its hair grow a bit. 

I hate the look of Poodle feet. They look like monkey's feet to me all shaved like that. Still that's just me. I would like a dog with shaggy hair!! But not TOO long thanks!! Too much work for me.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

To have a poodle in long coat, they need to be blow dried correctly, which straightens the hair. When completely blowed out, the hair can stay in pretty good shape for 1-2 weeks (if the owners are brushing it everyday). It really depends on the coat. I have met some poodles with super thick coats, and having them longer than an inch all over was very diffiult to maintain. 

poodle mixes tend to have tougher hair to deal with than a poodle, especially the doodles. To be honest, shaving the face and feet of a poodle makes it much easier to deal with. i very rarely groom a poodle or mix with hairy feet that doesnt have huge mats between every toe, as well as matts in the muzzle (esp. on doodles, as they are very playful dogs usually). 

Im a fan of poodles, and all the hairstyles that come with them. I like the look of clean faces and poodle feet, so my tastes differ from your. the few purebred poodles i have met that have been shaggy (no poodle feet, no clean face) have honestly just looked unkempt to me.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Purplex15 said:


> Im a fan of poodles, and all the hairstyles that come with them. I like the look of clean faces and poodle feet, so my tastes differ from your. the few purebred poodles i have met that have been shaggy (no poodle feet, no clean face) have honestly just looked unkempt to me.


I have to agree, my husbands family owns a standard poodle and boy when she gets her hair cut she looks sharp! I too have seen poodles that have scruffy hair, and i agree that they look unkempt, to me they also just look dirty. Plus it seems like everything gets stuck in poodle fur so I could only imagine the pain that it would be if it was long >.<


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

When we first got Matrix, we kept him all long and shaggy. It was a pain in the ASS! He had to be brushed every day, and even then there would be a new mat the next day. Then we got him groomed and he was a new dog! Sooo handsome!! We don't shave his feet, just his face and he looked a billion times cuter. He really did look unkept and scraggly before that. 

If you want to deal with the upkeep of keeping a poodle long and scruffy, then go for it. I personally think they look ugly that way, but everyone has their own preference.


While Mitch wasn't long when we got him, he was not if a "poodle" cut. 
Here are before and after pics


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

lol at those two pics. Hes a beautiful dog no matter what, but when he is in the poodle cut, he really is a looker. 

I used to work for a kennel, and my boss also bred standards. she had one guy who bought a dog from her, who regularly brought the dog in for boarding. the dog got a lamb cut every 3-4 months or so. he would always look awful (especially compared to the other poodles). Well, after i stopped working there, i started at the kennel im at now. One day, a poodle came in, and i heard it bark, and knew i had heard that bark before. i go look, and dont recognize the dog, but when i go look up his name (he had just gotten there), i find out it is the same dog who boarded at the other kennel. i couldnt believe how different he looked, and that he was so pretty. we all always joked that he was the only ugly poodle our boss ever produced when i worked there, and it was funny to find out he was just as pretty as the rest of them.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Locke said:


> When we first got Matrix, we kept him all long and shaggy. It was a pain in the ASS! He had to be brushed every day, and even then there would be a new mat the next day. Then we got him groomed and he was a new dog! Sooo handsome!! We don't shave his feet, just his face and he looked a billion times cuter. He really did look unkept and scraggly before that.
> 
> If you want to deal with the upkeep of keeping a poodle long and scruffy, then go for it. I personally think they look ugly that way, but everyone has their own preference.
> 
> ...



I love poodles to they make great companions and excellent watchdogs


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Poodles also come in a corded variety also. I'm used to the curly coat type. I'm not sure if it was mentioned but if you dont trim there hair, poodle hair will grow and grow and grow like humna hair. Good luck with your poodle.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I think he looks cute either way. Mind you, I personally am not a big fan of those shaved feet. They look like fingers to me!! Still to each his own.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Masterjedi688 said:


> Poodles also come in a corded variety also. .


all poodles can be coreder. its not a type or variety of poodle. all the same.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

this is Paris shaved down a bit:



























compared to her fuzz after her bath today:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









lol!!!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey FD! I have NEVER seen Paris without all her coat!! Oh my goodness!!


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

She looks cute shaved down a bit. I think they look fine so long as they have some "fluff" on their legs. I don't care for the look of totally bald legs on any dog!


----------



## saraaahhhp (Jun 24, 2015)

Locke said:


> When we first got Matrix, we kept him all long and shaggy. It was a pain in the ASS! He had to be brushed every day, and even then there would be a new mat the next day. Then we got him groomed and he was a new dog! Sooo handsome!! We don't shave his feet, just his face and he looked a billion times cuter. He really did look unkept and scraggly before that.
> 
> If you want to deal with the upkeep of keeping a poodle long and scruffy, then go for it. I personally think they look ugly that way, but everyone has their own preference.
> 
> ...


Do you know what the cut is called? I love that look on poodles, I hate the typical poodle cuts.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

saraaahhhp said:


> Do you know what the cut is called? I love that look on poodles, I hate the typical poodle cuts.


I've heard it called like a "pet clip" or something like that. I don't have poodles so I'm not up on the lingo. But you'll probably get the best results by just taking that photo in to your groomer to show them that's what you want.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

saraaahhhp said:


> Do you know what the cut is called? I love that look on poodles, I hate the typical poodle cuts.





kafkabeetle said:


> I've heard it called like a "pet clip" or something like that. I don't have poodles so I'm not up on the lingo. But you'll probably get the best results by just taking that photo in to your groomer to show them that's what you want.


I've seen it referred to as a retriever, kennel, and/or utility clip, and I suspect groomers often have their own interpretation of non-standard clips. I agree with kafkabeetle that taking the picture to your groomer will give you the best results. 

I sort of did that with my younger dog: I saw a dog with a trim I liked, asked for a picture, and in the course of conversation discovered that our groomer actually bred that dog. I was able to tell our groomer that I wanted Tyson to have the same trim as "Fido."


----------



## Affirmed (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a toy poodle who is currently in a utility clip, but before this she has always had LONG hair all over. Her hair was 4 inches long until I shaved it down. It is very long and for her it was not shaggy, but was like fleece that just proofed out in all directions because I kept her blown out at all times. It practically radiated out, it didn't hang down like a labradoodle's would. It was a TON of work, grooming and blow drying, keeping sticks and stuff out of it. It was beautiful but after getting my newest puppy I just couldn't keep it up.


----------

